# Racing in a 4 x 8 or 4 x 10?



## Kevin (May 13, 2009)

Do you guys know anyone that races using this dimensions?

I'm planning on racing young birds. So I would have a Young Bird racing loft which would be a 4 x 8 x 6 OR A 4 x 10 x 6. As for my breeders, I am building a separate loft for them in my side yard.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Kevin said:


> Do you guys know anyone that races using this dimensions?
> 
> I'm planning on racing young birds. So I would have a Young Bird racing loft which would be a 4 x 8 x 6 OR A 4 x 10 x 6. As for my breeders, I am building a separate loft for them in my side yard.


I think the obvious answer is to build the biggest one you can. ESPECIALLY for young birds. It takes more YB's to get through YB season than it does OB's to get through OB season. Trust me........


----------



## Kevin (May 13, 2009)

This is the maximum space I can have. Pushing it would be a 4 x 12 x 6.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Even a 4 x 12 is only going to hold about 25 birds max.


----------



## Kenneth Flippen (Sep 5, 2009)

*loft*

hope this helps

http://www.redroselofts.com/starter_loft.htm


Kenneth


----------

